
Show HN: I Am Pickle Rick - haldora
https://iampicklerick.com
======
haldora
Hey HN!

This is a silly site based on the Rick and Morty clip of Rick turning himself
into a pickle [1] (because ??? he could). The amusement comes from Rick
revealing he is the pickle, so I turned that into a command line 'surprise'.
When you type "flip-pickle" into the mock-terminal, an asciiart image of Rick
the pickle is shown.

That's it... lol. A simple and silly project. I considered making it more of a
text adventure, but honestly two days of dev time is more than enough for this
app!

Plus I now know how to use a mock-terminal in React, so I learned something.
:)

If you are interested in the tech, this is a single page app (SPA) built in
ReactJS using the terminal-in-react [2] library. Deployed with docker-compose
on my Hetzner server, utilizing Cloudflare. It has 4 sizes of asciiart for
different screen sizes, so it works decently well on mobile and desktop. And
the favicon! lol.

But back to the serious work.

[1] [https://www.adultswim.com/videos/rick-and-morty/its-
pickle-r...](https://www.adultswim.com/videos/rick-and-morty/its-pickle-rick)

[2] [https://github.com/nitin42/terminal-in-
react](https://github.com/nitin42/terminal-in-react)

~~~
codehusker
This is wonderful. A silly reference dressed in 'hacker' style. It doesn't
boost productivity, it's just joyful. Well done.

~~~
haldora
You comment is so nice. I keep coming back to it. I'll strive to leave
comments like this elsewhere; simple but very powerful!

------
zelias
UX improvement: make it case insensitive. I'm on mobile and it took me a sec
to realize that it didn't work because my keyboard automatically capitalizes
the first letter in an input box

~~~
haldora
Agreed. I noticed that and found it annoying, too. Will work on it! :)

~~~
haldora
Added a quick fix

------
phantom784
Aww, was hoping there'd be an old-school text adventure here!

~~~
haldora
Hmm, next time! I keep thinking of ways to tie in education to a text
adventure. Trying to achieve what Walt Disney said:

> I would rather entertain and hope that people learned something than educate
> people and hope they were entertained.

~~~
jacobwilliamroy
My sole reason for playing Assassin's Creed games is so I can wander around in
historical settings and read the flavor text they use to describe the various
landmarks and historical events, artworks and people. Honestly, I think
Ubisoft should eighty-six the assassin stuff and just make virtual museums.

~~~
crtasm
AC Oddyssey and Origins had an educational mode complete with tour guides (or
is that what you're referring to?)

~~~
jacobwilliamroy
That is not what I am referring to. The structure of those modes is too rigid:
players have to follow a planned route, stop and wait for the guide to finish
talking at each station. Too much like a real life tour.

~~~
crtasm
Ah I understand, my assumption is you can disable/ignore the tour and walk
around as you wish but I'm yet to have chance to try the mode myself to
confirm.

------
bobbiechen
I'm a fan of Steam Locomotive personally -
[https://github.com/mtoyoda/sl](https://github.com/mtoyoda/sl)

~~~
shric
Yeah, the best part is it blocks control-c so you have to sit through the
whole thing or until you figure out control-z.

[https://github.com/mtoyoda/sl/blob/master/sl.c#L93](https://github.com/mtoyoda/sl/blob/master/sl.c#L93)

~~~
JoshTriplett
Or Ctrl-\ (SIGQUIT), which most software doesn't block.

There's also [https://github.com/rwos/gti](https://github.com/rwos/gti)

------
Accujack
I see what you did here. I just don't understand why.

------
aerovistae
Why are people upvoting a random asciiart? Flagged.

~~~
unstatusthequo
Because it's amusing, nostalgic, and related to code. Have a sense of humor.
Flagged.

------
FriendlyNormie
This might be the post that causes me to never come back to HN.

~~~
grawprog
Ya know, sometimes it's nice to just relax and be silly once in a while. Even
on a pretentious news aggregator devoted to people trying to suckle on VC
money to launch their next 'great idea'.

~~~
FriendlyNormie
You just openly admitted you’re only here to subvert HN because you despise
everything about it. Explain why you shouldn’t be banned at this point.

~~~
grawprog
I was banned a while ago. Way back...I just kept posting and eventually I was
unbanned.

To address your post...uhh..well I dunno where to start. If I despised it I
wouldn't bother posting here. I was making a light hearted comment about what
this place literally is. It's a news website for people who are interested in
or are currently applying for funding from YC. That's why hacker news exists.
The fact that it attracts people who are uninterested in or unable to apply
for funding from YC is ancillary.

Plus, it's nice to remind people here there's a world outside silicon valley.
You guys seem lonely and completely disconnected from the world in your silver
palaces sometimes.

Sorry, for this low quality, possibly inflammatory comment. I'll keep it at
this and not drift any more.

~~~
FriendlyNormie
You believe you’re on a “pretentious news aggregator devoted to people trying
to suckle on VC money to launch their next 'great idea'.” That isn’t
lighthearted, it is a spiteful declaration that you look down on HN and
everyone involved with it. Your third paragraph in the comment I’m responding
to is similarly dripping with hatred against anyone who takes HN seriously.
Everything you’re saying amounts to a confession that your goal is to push
against the spirit of the rules on HN as hard as you can without getting
banned.

Anyone who wants to submerge themselves in low IQ “lighthearted” pop culture
references has the entire rest of the internet for that. As you know and
everybody else knows, if we wanted to see content such as what was submitted
here, we’d go to the appropriate subreddit such as
/r/PopCultureGarbageCodedIn5Minutes. No one needs your help to find reddit,
especially not people who are “lonely and completely disconnected from the
world” to borrow the insult you used against everyone on this site.

I don’t know why everyone here is pretending to be unaware that this
particular pop culture reference is extremely controversial and inflammatory.
This specific meme was a powerful cultural breaking point, evenly dividing
people between the 50% who love it and the other 50% who want nothing to do
with the people who love it. Many of the latter are lurking in the comment
section here but are worried about the consequences of speaking their mind
where the former seized control early and planted their flag.

This submission should be treated like a honeypot. Everyone who upvoted OP’s
submission or posted a positive comment here is actively participating in a
subversive attempt to turn HN into something more like reddit. As a
consequence of this, they should be permanently shadowbanned from commenting
as well as voting. It’s the only way to ensure that people using HN correctly
won’t have their activity drowned out by those who don’t.

~~~
2038AD
Greetings, new friend!

You seem to have a misunderstanding on the use of Hacker News (henceforth
"orange site"). While orange site (or its users) may be characterized as
pretentious, it's by no means not a place for low IQ discussion. This can be
demonstrated by the use of the upvote system. The goal of orange site is to
increase your score and you do so by gaining upvotes. Every user's vote is
worth the same so to increase upvotes an optimal strategy is to write a
comment (or submission) that most who see it will agree with or like. High IQ
content will be definition only appeal to a minority so isn't part of an
optimal strategy (unless you can make it look significantly impressive).

Best wishes and happy commenting!

~~~
non-entity
I honestly cant tell if this is some attempt at a copypasta or if this entire
thread is real

~~~
grawprog
Well I choose to believe FriendlyNormie really thinks I'm on a massive
campaign to subvert and corrupt hn. It gives my comments far more purpose than
just trying to gain a sense of validation when somebody clicks that up arrow
and approves of something I say. Makes me feel like a spy rather than just a
lonely internet dweller.

------
lostgame
Cute but definitely keep going - I expected to make it through a bunch of the
dialogue and thought it’d just crapped out. Super cute though.

------
chachachoney
You're leaving a lot of extra gold stars on the table by not including some
Solenya lore...

------
smoyer
Hire you based on that? ... there might be a tad more to the process than
that!

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
I mean, he did turn himself into a pickle. Geez rick, they were right about
outlandish requirements in the job market these days. I’m glad I have my 25
years of react experience to fall back on.

------
BossingAround
Love it :)) I'm quite sure you could host it for free on something like
Netlify. No need for a full VM to host a static webpage without DB needs :).

------
m3kw9
I tried Flip pickle, Flip-pickle, only flip-pickle worked!

~~~
haldora
Sorry about that. Working on a fix. It's currently a bit fickle :P

------
torgian
Hah that’s awesome. I read that in his voice too

------
LinuxBender
Oh geez Rick.

------
Andromeda88
Haha super cool. Will share with fans.

Accessed from mobile. Capital letter thing is annoying.

~~~
haldora
Thanks! I added a quick fix :)

------
jeffrallen
I am confused, Rick.

------
imvetri
Beautiful

------
luma
> Rick turning himself into a pickle [1] (because ??? he could)

I feel like most people miss the thrust of that episode. Pickle Rick is an
allegory about Rick’s drinking problem taken to an absurd literalist extreme.

~~~
Waterluvian
He's literally pickled himself.

This was obvious to me but I love these kinds of things that are hiding in
plain sight. It took me 30 years to understand the "chicken cross the road"
joke.

I adore the "ohhhhh" feeling you get when discovering them.

~~~
mcpeepants
> It took me 30 years to understand the "chicken cross the road" joke

wait is there a deeper meaning to this joke? now I'm questioning everything.

~~~
bostonpete
The other side is the afterlife

~~~
teh_infallible
I don’t buy that interpretation. The joke is super old, like, baby boomer old.
They weren’t that dark. They were going around saying things like, “In the
year 2000, we’re going to have a base.. on the moon!”

There’s no way the people of that generation would have even considered the
darker interpretation of that joke. Hell, I’m gen-x, and depressive, and that
interpretation never occurred to me.

~~~
libertine
Is this comment a joke, or it's the perception that some of my generational
peers have : that dark thoughts, melancholy, depression are embodied only by
gen x, and only gen x truly know them, to the point that no creative endeavor
could reflect those states?

Please tell me it's the first, because I'm afraid of breaking my spine while
folding in cringe.

